# Record / Marples M 148 Dowelling Jig Instructions Available



## wildebed (1 Mar 2017)

Hi Folks, 
Having had a thorough look around the WHOLE of the internet, I know that a reasonable copy of the instruction manual for the Record /Marples M 148 dowelling jig is unavailable.

However; now that I've bought a second jig - to join together for longer joints, I have a copy of the instructions.

As far as I know, I can't post attachments - I know these privileges are granted by administrators so - If I get those then I'll post them.

I'll scan these at a high resolution and post them as either a .pdf or separate .jpg files if required. Otherwise I'll email if I'm sent addresses.


----------



## shed9 (5 Mar 2017)

The WHOLE of the Internet?

This was my first search result;

record-148-dowel-jig-t100310.html


----------



## ED65 (13 Mar 2017)




----------



## mlewus (15 Jul 2020)

After years of hiatus due to illness, I "found" one of these in the workshop, but I completely forgot how to use it. Thanks so much for creating the instruction pdf!


----------



## LongShanks (5 Oct 2022)

wildebed said:


> Hi Folks,
> Having had a thorough look around the WHOLE of the internet, I know that a reasonable copy of the instruction manual for the Record /Marples M 148 dowelling jig is unavailable.
> 
> However; now that I've bought a second jig - to join together for longer joints, I have a copy of the instructions.
> ...


hi, im interested in recieving instructions for the record 148 dowelling jig have been looking on internet with little succes then came across your note. can you download and post on to me id gladly pay postage . email.... [email protected]


----------



## TheUnicorn (5 Oct 2022)

LongShanks said:


> hi, im interested in recieving instructions for the record 148 dowelling jig have been looking on internet with little succes then came across your note. can you download and post on to me id gladly pay postage . email.... [email protected]


this threads from 2017 so I don't know how you'll get on, but it was posted elsewhere on the site in 2019 by charlie D



https://cdn.imagearchive.com/ukworkshop/data/attach/59/59476-Record-148-Dowell-Jig-Manual.pdf


----------

